# 3 of [email protected]



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

. Hey guys ten meters was so hard I thought I'd try 20. Just got three but still happy. Thanks for watching


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nicely done. Any hits from 20m is impressive, 3/5 is fantastic.

Good shooting.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Way to go, Joe!

That was great shooting, buddy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice shootin and no snakes either! Way to go buddy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Joe !


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Good shooting bud!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

3/5 is better than 50%. What was your set up? Looked like GZK rubber.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> 3/5 is better than 50%. What was your set up? Looked like GZK rubber.


 I've got myself hooked on the GZK bands. 5\8-1\2 taper 12" active lenth 64" draw. Zips 7\16 steel along pretty good tied on to a Osage natural ttf. Im going to try 25 & 30 meters but honestly from that distance im just shooting at a white sheet of paper. My eyes certainly aren't what they used to be!lol!!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Awesome! Fun to watch.
I'm happy with my shooting if I go 3 for 5 at 10 meters, which doesn't happen on paper with the camera rolling. Lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shooting Ibojoe :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Joe, 20 meters? Great job Bud!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you guys are great! I appreciate you!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Charles????


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Give you're self a pat on the back! I'd be lucky to hit the paper at 20m and prob end up with more through the mirror. Well done

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow man great shooting! Congratulations


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> Wow man great shooting! Congratulations


 you bet buddy! Did it full butterfly just like you taught me! Did it using no thumbs! Thanks for all your help my friend.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> . Hey guys ten meters was so hard I thought I'd try 20. Just got three but still happy. Thanks for watching


WOW! That was great shooting at that distance. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> Give you're self a pat on the back! I'd be lucky to hit the paper at 20m and prob end up with more through the mirror. Well done
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


. You bring up a good point. Hitting that mirror has crossed my mind.lol! Or even worse my iPhone. Explain that one to Verizon! hahaha!


----------

